# How do I make MacOS work with Java6



## afflictedd2 (Apr 1, 2011)

I cannot change where the Home directory of java is pointing
to. I go to java preferences and set it to work with Java 6, but it 
keeps setting me to Java 5 when I set the JAVA_HOME='/Library/Java/Home'
in my .Profile file.

Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_22-b03-333-9M3125)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_22-147, mixed mode, sharing)

I need this JAVA_HOME variable set to that in order for an application I am trying to run to work, but with Java 6 of course.
Am I supposed to modify the soft link Home to point to Java 6's Home myself?.. or is there some hidden thing I have to do so that the version of Java is correctly set to 6.

This is the version I get and I want when I do not set JAVA_HOME:

java version "1.6.0_17"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_17-b04-248-9M3125)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 14.3-b01-101, mixed mode)

Changing the version of java should be a little more straightforward, right?


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 1, 2011)

afflictedd2 said:


> ...
> 
> java version "1.6.0_17"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_17-b04-248-9M3125)
> ...


The current version of Java 6 is 1.6.0_24-b07-334. Why is yours older?


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 2, 2011)

Run your Software Update.
That should then show (assuming Snow Leopard 10.6.7):



> java version "1.6.0_24"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_24-b07-334-10M3326)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 19.1-b04-334, mixed mode)


----------



## afflictedd2 (Apr 2, 2011)

No. I have regular leopard OSX.

Ted


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 2, 2011)

Is there any change if you set your preferred order in the Java Preferences (in the Utilities folder?)


----------



## afflictedd2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah I have changed the preferences, it looks like the picture in the attachment.


----------

